# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Workflow Foundation et les webservices [Tutoriel]

## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Voir l'article 




> Dans notre srie des articles de dmonstration des diffrentes utilisations de Workflow Foundation, nous allons cette fois nous intresser  l'utilisation de Workflow Foundation avec les Web Services ainsi que l'utilisation de Workflow Foundation en tant que Web Service.

----------


## SoftAbdou

le lien que vous avez proposs marche pas je pense vous voulez parls de a

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

effectivement, merci  :;):

----------

